# How long?



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

You will find that he will mash over and poop on more of it than he will eat.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have poop disposal figured out (Kawasaki Mule + trailer + schlepped the half mile to my best friend's house :lol: ). 

So, if I read your reply correctly, I'm probably thinking wishfully that he'll be an effective weed whacker/lawn mower?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I would mow it off and let it come back up to something a horse can deal with, like 3-4 inches tall. Otherwise you are going to be doing a LOT of dead grass cleanup along with the poop.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmmm...that actually isn't a bad idea. 

Our problem around here is that we don't get enough rain to sustain "pasture," unless you've got 20+ acres and plant seed all the time, then water the crap out of it. Mostly we have tough chino grass that the cattle and pronghorns like. We got enough rain this summer for the weeds to be going wild, but once they're mowed down, it'll be nothing but tough dry grass stems until next summer when the monsoons come again. 

I think that's why hay is so ridiculously expensive here. The people growing it know we don't have pasture to sustain our horses, so they know they can charge top dollar and get away with it because we have no choice. At least that's what it feels like. $20 a bale for three-string alfalfa and $22 a bale for three-string grass starts to hurt after a while when you're feeding 3+ bales per week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah at that height they'll just squish it. :/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yup, if it's anything like the weedy type of pastures we get around here, they'll eat the ends off some of the weeds (the parts that are softer and more succulent I guess LOL), then they'll tromp all over the tougher stems that they won't eat.

Either way, you're looking at having to mow/clean up so I say go ahead and bring him home, let him eat what he will, and you can use the winter when nothing is growing to mow and do some cleanup, and perhaps a bit of seeding for more grass instead of so many weeds, in prep for the rain in spring.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If I bring him home in a non-lawn mowing capacity, I have to do a cost/benefit analysis. :lol: 

Right now I
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

just use a riding mower and take an afternoon and cut it down, might take a few bucks of gas, but eventually you can get it cut down to a reasonable height


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, he'll squish a good bit of it at that height, I'd say go with 6-8 inches high and let him graze it down to about 3 inches then rotate him to another area if you can. If not, you could pen/ stall/ dry lot for a bit to let the grass re-grow. If alfalfa grows well in your area and Aires can handle it you could maybe throw some alfalfa out with the grass to 'boost' your pastures output a bit.

Horses graze in what's called a 'lawns and roughs' pattern, the areas in the pasture where he poops, he won't graze near and the grass will grow higher and higher, so you'll need to pick up in those areas and mow them down until you have a larger 'grazing lawn'.

$20/$22 for hay...makes me happy I can find 800# round bales (barn kept at that) for $45!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Got busy at work. Was trying to edit my previous post, but took too long.

If I bring him home in a non-lawn mowing capacity, I have to do a cost/benefit analysis. :lol: 

Right now I pay $185 a month in board, which includes feeding three times per day, grass or alfalfa, my choice. IF my old BO decides to not be a schmuck and decided my money is as good as anyone else's and will sell me alfalfa, he's got big 120# bales of good alfalfa for $15.50 per bale. Aires goes through 3 bales a week on his own (grass and alfalfa, but grass is more expensive). So that's $186 per month. Plus we'd have to build a shelter (that he'd never use :lol: ) and the fencing.

I know he does well on alfalfa. It's all he ever had until I moved him to the barn we are at now almost two years ago.

And gingerscout, I'm not opposed to just mowing the whole dang thing by hand (property comes with a riding mower, but it needs some work). It would just be nice to have my big galump at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Horseychick87 said:


> $20/$22 for hay...makes me happy I can find 800# round bales (barn kept at that) for $45!


That's for the big 100-120# bales. The smaller two-string bales (which only Timothy comes in) are $23 a bale. Luckily, I don't feed timothy. Never had a horse that liked it. Quality is hit or miss, too. Sometimes the bales are beautiful and tightly packed. Other times they're loose and dusty. So annoying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

One thing to add into your figuring. If there is edible plants there, you will not need to feed nearly as much hay. I admittedly have more weeds than grass in my pasture and my hay bales last at least twice as long during the green months than they do the brown ones.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm 99% sure all the weeds are edible. I know he's eaten the biggest ones when they are smaller. In fact, they're a favorite of his (will even take them from a man's hand :shock:, that's how much he likes them). They're leafy and the leaves are kind of soft and they're a lovely dark green. And there is a lot of tall grass mixed in. 

Biggest problem I'm seeing is that we move in October 1st, so I'm afraid all this green goodness will be mostly dead and faded by then.

Of course, it wouldn't hurt him to stay boarded over the winter and come spring we can really work on making it "pasture-esque," then bring him home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Horses are notoriously picky eaters._
You may have a 1-acre pasture...you will be lucky if you have 1/2 - 3/4 of it that he will eat.
Cut it to a 6" - 8" height {called pasture cutting}. 
It _doesn't_ need to be pretty like a lawn..it needs to be serviceable, walk-through able and manageable.
You need to make sure you don't have animal burrows hidden in that high grass that could hurt the horse if stepped into...

It won't kill the horse to spend some time eating late season grass...it just has less nutrients so expect to supplement with good hay/forage and maybe feed.
He has been on good quality, plentiful pasture all summer hasn't he so he is already accustomed to eating his fill of grass???

As long as the fencing is strong and safe, you have blankets if no shelter for cold windy wet nights... water available all the time for his thirst to be quenched...
Bring him home!

Only other thought...does he do well by himself with no pasture mate or companion???
:?

Good luck and enjoy looking out the window on a cold morning and seeing your horse standing there waiting on you for his breakfast!! 
Get dressed and out you go...it_* is*_ a great feeling!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, went back out to the property today with my parents. Took a real good look at the back yard. It is all knee-high grass. The majority of it is the kind of grass foxtails come off of.

So, now we're thinking about fencing off a third of the property, where there are several shade trees, and letting Aires graze on that, as well as feeding him hay. We will now the rest of the property so that the dogs don't get foxtails in their ears.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm glad you're thinking about the foxtails and the dogs. Bad combination. 

I'm familiar with Chino Valley. The grass will stop growing very soon. Let him eat what he wants and suppliment only what he needs. Your main concern there is the wind during late fall and winter. When I first moved to the Verde Valley my vet advised letting my horse out on pasture only an hour at a time then increase slowly. Although he had been exposed to grass and forage, not like this! We were afraid he would founder. Luckily you are moving at a very opportune time of year. Things are drying up.

The others are correct. A smart horse will pick and choose what he wants to eat and drop manure on the rest. So keep it picked up as much as you can and be watchful. Within a month, you'll be mowing it down and getting it ready for next spring.

Now, if you really want to clean up a lot for spring, see if anyone has a goat you can borrow for awhile.:grin:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought about getting a goat to keep Aires company (I know a lady who would give me a good milker), but Aires is terrified of goats. Loves dogs and potbelly pigs, but can't stand goats. Weirdo.

As for the wind, he is used to it. He's never had real protection from the wind or rain at either of the barns we've been at, but I'm not sure he'd use it even if he had one. When he's had free-standing shelter where he can avoid getting wet, he stands out in the rain and snow. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Well there ya go!


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Foxtails are bad for horses too, when mature. The stickers cause mouth ulcers.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Had a feeling something like that would be the case. Meh.

Oh well. I think the BF and I decided to keep him boarded unless and until we can get a somewhat proper set up for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

